# Not a good start



## crappiehunter (Jan 10, 2006)

This is my 1st year and so far only bagged 4. Not seeing to many. Will it get better later in season or do I have a bad area (Lima and Spencerville). I'm hunting a cut wheat field. Any info would help a lot. 

Thanks


----------



## Bonecrusher (Aug 7, 2010)

Probably that 2.50 Mojo lol. Use patience man. They seem to be following the fronts and vacating quickly. Sounds like you are hunting the right fields. Drive around and see if you can see them on a wire and watch to see what they are doing.


----------



## crappiehunter (Jan 10, 2006)

Here is a video I already posted. Only one is a voodoo. 
[ame]http://youtu.be/qG4aVPsvxDI[/ame]


----------



## Corn (Aug 19, 2005)

Went out last night only saw 4 and shot at 2. Hoping it gets better. Hunting Delaware public areas.


----------



## sammerguy (Jun 7, 2011)

Went out today and got 4. Saw dozens though, and took 18 shots. Hunting my family farm over freshly cut grass field, Southwest Ohio.


----------



## SmallieKing (Apr 11, 2007)

Sammerguy, if you ever need a buddy let me know. I've got 2 mojos, 4 clip ons and 4 feeder decoys. I've been hitting public land and its been hit or miss, mainly miss, since the first week. This has been the first yea rive done it and I must say its an absolute blast.


----------

